# BIKERS PEN!!!



## corian king (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello All!! We sell alot of these at the local bike shows and by special order.The one showing is a combo of checkerboard top and striped bottom.(It is the best seller) but we also offer it in full checkerboard or full stripes.It is made using corians Manderin (orange) and corians 
Nocturne (black) and then we top it off with the chrome accents which of course matches the chromed out bikes.
Thanks for looking!! 
JIM


----------



## Dustygoose (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm. nice HD colors always sell


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good, i'm not surprised it sells well!


----------



## corian king (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments I appreciate it..


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great Looking Pen, You have some great colors of corian. Do you sell it, I will send a PM.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 18, 2010)

As usual, great pen and good color combo.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup----works for me.
 Nice job on making the pen also.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 18, 2010)

You could probably sell them to Bengals Fans as well.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 18, 2010)

corian king said:


> Hello All!! We sell alot of these at the local bike shows and by special order.The one showing is a combo of checkerboard top and striped bottom.(It is the best seller) but we also offer it in full checkerboard or full stripes.It is made using corians Manderin (orange) and corians
> Nocturne (black) and then we top it off with the chrome accents which of course matches the chromed out bikes.
> Thanks for looking!!
> JIM




Looks nice Jim!

I did something similar for a lady who owns a shop about a month.  She wanted Harley Davidson, OSU, Michigan, and Steelers style looking pens.  Although she wanted the blue to be darker.  Still waiting to see if she wants to finish the order of 3 more of each.


----------



## corian king (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Larry! nice looking set of pens you have there also..


----------



## wizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool looking pen..Great job!!


----------

